# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Visit aie's booth-a02 at “vietnam industrial & manufacturing fair 2018” (vimf 2018)

## AIE_3DTech

*VIMF 2018 tự hào là sự kiện công nghiệp mang tính nền tảng, giữ vai trò quan trọng trong việc thúc đẩy phát triển và nâng cao giá trị gia tăng của ngành công nghiệp sản xuất tại Việt Nam.*

Triển Lãm Quốc Tế Công Nghiệp lần thứ 7[/B] ở Việt Nam và đầu tiên diễn ra tại Bắc Ninh trưng bày trên diện tích 5000 m2 thu hút hơn 200 gian hàng đến từ 15 quốc gia và vùng lãnh thổ như Việt Nam, Singapore, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, Thái Lan, Malaysia, Mỹ, Indonesia, Thổ Nhĩ Kì, Italy, Đức, Úc…
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*Thời gian và địa điểm: 
Thời gian: 09:00 - 17:00, 06/06 - 08/06/2018
Địa điểm: Trung tâm văn hóa Kinh Bắc, Đường Kinh Dương Vương, Suối Hoa, TP. Bắc Ninh
Vị trí gian hàng: A02*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

Đây là cơ hội để quý khách cập nhật các giải pháp công nghệ 3D tiên tiến nhất, giúp nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm, giảm chi phí và thời gian sản xuất. Tại gian hàng A02, công ty Tân Tiến-AIE sẽ diễn ra các hoạt động:

[LIST][*]Demo trực tiếp hoạt động của máy đo quét quang học 3D từ hãng GOM và phần mềm thiết kế ngược Geomagic Design X.[*]
Trưng bày mẫu in 3D nhựa từ công nghệ SLA của hãng UnionTech và mẫu in kim loại của hãng SLM Solutions.
Tư vấn, trao đổi trực tiếp với các kỹ sư của AIE về giải pháp 3D (in 3D, quét 3D, thiết kế ngược...) dành cho doanh nghiệp.

* Ưu đãi tại triển lãm:

· Từ ngày 06/06 đến 08/06, khách hàng tới tham quan gian hàng AIE tại triển lãm sẽ được ưu đãi quét mẫu 3D miễn phí ngay tại gian hàng A02.

· Cơ hội nhận được coupon giảm giá 50% dịch vụ quét mẫu 3D, 30% dịch vụ in mẫu 3D tại trung tâm dịch vụ 3DTech (Coupon có giá trị sử dụng trong tháng 6/2018).

Thông tin liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH Thiết bị Công nghiệp & Giáo dục Tân Tiến
Tel: 0243 734 5435

----------

